
Chinese traditional medicine, recipes used to treat Covid-19 in Wuhan - kaisix
https://www.thestar.com.my/news/regional/2020/03/24/chinese-traditional-medicine-recipes-used-to-treat-covid-19-in-wuhan
======
celticninja
there is no such thing as traditional medicine, if it actually worked it would
just be called medicine.

~~~
kaisix
I would not venture into an argument about semantics. However, you'll probably
find the following useful -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traditional_medicine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traditional_medicine)

